# The Roast Logging Software Thread



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Good day fellow roasties!

Keeping a logbook of your roasts, well, for some is a necessary evil while others enjoy and excel in handwriting.

Especially for beginners it might be a frightening thought to also fiddle with new hard- and software. On the other hand it can come in very handy: automating the task of accurately gathering temperature data (and more) enables the newbie to focus on roast and roaster. Enthusiasts will benefit from the archives they're building, so further self-education is at your fingertips. For a new business, achieving consistent results is one fundamental pillar to set sail, as is inventory management.

There is a growing variety of tools out there. So, I've decided to collect info on different roast logging software solutions in a single thread.

Please feel free to contribute by replying, I will add your comments to the first post, subsequently.

Filling in the blanks might take a while, but let's at least kick it off today









Disclaimer: I am not at all affiliated with any of these projects/companies/links | they don't appear in any particular order | there's no claim for the following collection to be complete... whatsoever... this is just a forum post.

I. SOFTWARE AVAILABLE FOR FREE (users please donate)

1. Artisan: https://github.com/artisan-roaster-scope/artisan

2. Typica: https://typica.us/

3. RoastLogger: http://roastlogger.co.uk/coffee/roastlogger/roastlogger.htm

4. RoasterThing: http://roasterthing.com/

II. SOFTWARE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE

1. Cropster: https://www.cropster.com/products/roast/

2. RoastLog: https://roastlog.com/tour/overview/

3. Roastmaster: https://rainfroginc.com/roastmaster-overview


----------

